# Der Müll an unseren Gewässern



## Schleien Jäger74 (26. September 2014)

Jeder Petrijünger hat es mit Sicherheit schon gesehen die leere Madendose im Gebüsch die leere Maisdose vor dir in der Steinpackung

Mit jeden, mit dem ich spreche( " das ist nicht von mir " )

vom wem dann??? 

mir jedenfalls geht es tierisch auf den Sack immer hinter den Möchtegern Anglern aufzuräumen.

Also wer wer lässt die ganze ******* liegen?

Gruß 
Marcus


----------



## Jose (26. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

denkfehler: 
anglermüll deutet nicht zwingend auf "möchtegern-angler".
an meiner strecke gibts jede menge dieses mülls - ansonsten aber ausschließlich "profi"angler. 99% von denen sogar geprüft.


----------



## A@lrounder (26. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Da kann man, so schade es auch ist, nur eines zu sagen: "is halt so" 

Ich verstehe es selber nicht wieso man seinen Müll nicht wegräumen kann. Für mich ist das ne sache von guter Erziehung. 

Ich persönlich nehme mir bei jedem Ansitz nen eimer mit, da kommt ne Mülltüte rein. Joa und das ist dann mein Mülleimer. Am ende des Angeltags wird die Tüte dann zugebunden und im Teich entsorgt :-D kleiner Spaß muss sein ;-)


----------



## Jose (26. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



A@lrounder schrieb:


> ...Am ende des Angeltags wird die Tüte dann zugebunden und im Teich entsorgt :-D kleiner Spaß muss sein ;-)



du machst bittere witze. war letztens in der rheinaue, mit hundebeutelautomaten gespicktes terrain, und dann hab ich einen dieser beutel sauber verknotet mitten auf der wiese gefunden.

der mensch an sich ist blöd. widerleg mir das mal einer


----------



## Rxlxhx (26. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

iNaamd,

ich darf in Blödland derzeit nicht angeln,und zwar,weil ich damals (DDR>zu neuem Recht....naja) "blöderweise" die Frist zum Umschreiben aus verschiedenen Gründen verpasst habe. Daher bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als im nächsten Frühjahr eine Prüfung zu machen,denn schliesslich haben sich auch die Fische in unseren Gewässern in den 90ern verändert. Diese brauchen nämlich seit Jahren u.a. Wohlfühlmatten/Abhakmatten und Setzkescher gehen auch nich mehr. Und an die scharfen Hunde hier: Nöö,ich langle nicht an Vereinsgewässern. Mir wäre es zu blöd mit Euch zu labern wenn die Frage nach nach dem kleinen blauen kommt!!!

Aber zurück zum Thema. Der hinterlassene Müll kommt hier,also in meiner Umgebung, von Vereinsmitgliedern. Ja,ich kenne einige,und da bleibt die ein oder andere Madendose,oder die Pappe vom Sechserpack gerne mal liegen. Auch Schnur im Knäul wird liegen gelassen ... ist doch Rille welches Getier sich darin verfängt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Es ist nicht nur das, was mich wütend macht. Oft muss ich zum Wasser abgelegene Wege gehen/fahren. Und was man dort alles am/im Wald oder Umfeld sieht ist einfach unfassbar. Offenbar fahren manche "Menschen" ab und an in die Natur um mal wieder gepflegt Müll abzuladen - Vom Hausrestmüll, der offenbar nicht einfach in die nächste Tonne geworfen werden kann, bis hin zum Sperrmüll (Fernseher, Kühlschränke & Co) ist regelmäßig alles dabei... Ich weiß nicht, welche Synapse bei diesen Leuten falsch funkt, aber irgendwo fehlt mir da absolut das Verständnis, um dieses Verhalten nachvollziehen zu können.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es nur ein Bruchteil - http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/kultur/weltweit/sendungen/schmutzfluss100.html

@Jose: das Phänomen kenne ich nur zu gut, dann sollen sie lieber den "biomüll" liegen lassen, als das ganze noch mit plastik zu umhüllen... ich wäre froh wenn es bei uns Hundebeutelspender geben würde!

@rilehx: dein einstiegstext hat nicht wirklich was mit dem thema zu tun und ist mE falsch am platz. Zumal ich den post auch nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Jeder- sagen wir mal hat was vergessen am see und wenn das der letzte zipfel ist von der schlaufe am vorfach die er mit den zähnen abgebissen hat:q
Heute im hohen alter nehme ich sogar die Zigarettenfilter mit#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Ich muss nicht mal bis ans Gewässer fahren,um beim Anblick der Hinterlassenschaften einer angeblich zivilisierten Gesellschaft das koxxen zu bekommen.

Da scheint bei immer mehr Zeitgenossen ein IQ knapp oberhalb Raumtemperatur eher die Regel als Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## wusel345 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Bei uns gibt es mitten in der Pampa eine Böschung. Obwohl weit und breit kein McDonalds in der Nähe ist findet man dort immer Müll von denen (leere Tüten mit Logo, Pappbecher usw.).


----------



## BERND2000 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

*Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*, ist bei uns wenigstens deutlich weniger geworden.

 Ich behaupte mal, das ich dort wo nur Angler unterwegs sind, einige km brauche um eine Einkaufstüte zu füllen.
 Dort wo gebadet wird, schafft man das auf 50 m.
 Wenn einmal im Jahr gemeinsam das Ufer über viele Km abgesucht wird, kommen da aus diversen Gewässern schon mal einige m³ zusammen, nur hat Jeder einzelne dann meist einen halben Sack voll.

 Nur noch selten ist es Müll von Anglern, wenn doch, mal eine Kleinigkeit oder seltener mal eine Tüte voll.
 Letzteres ist aber sehr selten und wird bald mitgenommen.

 Wird so ein Dreckschwein erwischt, kann er froh sein wenn er seinen Schein nach einem Jahr zurückerhält.
 Wenn nicht hat er ein Problem, weil er halt gleich einen gemeinsamen Schein von 8 Vereinen der Umgebung abgibt.
 Hier wird Müll nicht geduldet, selbst Zigarettenkippen findet man am Wasser nicht viele.
 Blöd daran ist, man denkt immer an einer wenig befischten Stelle zu sein.:q 

 Ihr schreibt so viel von Müll, am Wasser.
*Aber wie weit müsstet ihr laufen um eine Einkaufstüte voll zu bekommen.*
 Viel ist immer so ein relativer Begriff.
 Ich erinnere mich an Gewässer in N.R.W wo man früher wohl Müllsäcke auf wenige Meter hätte füllen können.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



A@lrounder schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es selber nicht wieso man seinen Müll nicht wegräumen kann. Für mich ist das ne sache von guter Erziehung.



Gute Erziehung ist ein schönes Stichwort... als ich noch mitten drin in der Großstadt gewohnt habe, lief mal ein junges Mädchen vielleicht so ca. 10 Jahre alt mit der Mutter an meiner Wohnung vorbei. Sie hat ein Eis aufgemacht und anschließend die Verpackung auf den Gehsteig weggeschmissen, als ob es das natürlichste der Welt wäre #6


----------



## zokker (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Das machen die nicht bewusst. Das fällt denen so aus den händen, die merken das gar nicht. Hab ich schon öfter beobachtet.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

haha, so könnte man es auch sehen! Vielleicht geht es den Anglern mit den Maisdosen auch so :q


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Erst mal danke das sich so viele von euch hier beteiligen !!!

Das wir ein Müllproblem haben ist klar, mir geht es aber um uns Angler.

Es geht um das leere Hakenpäckchen, das aufgerissene Knicklichtpäckchen die Fertigfutterverpackung und und und.

Der Müll von Badegästen und Wilden Campern kotzt mich genauso an aber wie gesagt hier gehts mir um den Müll von uns Anglern.

Sollten wir an unseren Gewässer nicht Vorbild sein auch und grade für die jüngere Generation ???

Eine Frage hätte ich noch und die geht an die Älteren unter uns Anglern : War es vor 30 Jahren genauso schlimm mit dem Müll ?????


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

WIe auch? die Technik, die Möglichkeiten, das künstliche Material und vor allem die Anzahl der Angler haben deutlich zugenommen und in letzter Zeit sogar ganz besonders seit es so hip ist Sportangler zu sein...
Einigen davon muß man das Bewußtsein für die Natur und das was nach ihnen kommt sicher gänzlich absprechen...
Und leider haben auch diese Vorbild-Funktion für andere: "Was die nicht zu machen brauchen, hab ich auch nicht nötig- also weg mit dem Scheixx!" wenn´s Dösle leer ist- ich hab auch schon bei Alten solche Sprüche gehört und jedesmal Würgereiz bekommen.
Vorschlag zum Erhalt der Vorbildlichkeit: Jedes mal ein Tütchen Dreck von anderen Leuten mitnehmen (so mach ich´s z.B., weil ich an die Vögel denke, die sich in alten Schnüren verfangen und jämmerlich krepieren etc)


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



> Eine Frage hätte ich noch und die geht an die Älteren unter uns Anglern :  War es vor 30 Jahren genauso schlimm mit dem Müll ?????


Es war weder besser noch schlechter, damals gab es ganau so viele asoziale Arxxxlöcher in unseren Reihen!
Ich gehe an einem Gewässer angeln, welches sich zwei Vereine teilen, insgesammt werden es ca.700 Angler sein.
Inzwischen habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Gastangler darauf bedacht sind keinen Müll zu hinterlassen, aber die zumeist ortsansässigen Vereinsmitglieder dieses nicht immer für nötig halten!
Persönlich halte ich nichts von den üblichen Karpfenanglern, allerdings habe ich, wenn diese nach mehrtägigen Sessions wieder abrücken, zumindest in den letzten Jahren, dort keinen Müll vorgefunden.
Irgend so ein Hirni, wahrscheinlich ein Vereinskollege, schmeißt z.B. regelmäßig seinen Müll einfach in meinen Nachen, so in der Art: "der Depp wird das schon mitnehmen"!
Genauso können es nur Vereinskollegen sein, die wenn ihre Schöpfkelle für den Kahn fehlt, sich einfach mal beim Kollegen eine solche "organisieren".
Dies hat zur Folge, dass ich die überflüßigerweise immer mit nach Hause nehmen muss!
Wie gesagt es hat sich nix geändert im Verhalten der Angler, wobei ich sowieso der Meinung bin, der Durchschnittsangler ist nicht etwa mit besonderen geistigen Fähigkeiten gesegnet und auch aus seiner einfachen geistigen Strukturierung heraus, ist ihm auch sein öffentliches Ansehen egal!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Jose schrieb:


> du machst bittere witze. war letztens in der rheinaue, mit hundebeutelautomaten gespicktes terrain, und dann hab ich einen dieser beutel sauber verknotet mitten auf der wiese gefunden.
> 
> der mensch an sich ist blöd. widerleg mir das mal einer



Ich hab die Beutel von Hundehaltern auch schon mitten in der Natur gesehen. Immer wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr blöder, dann wirst du eines besseren belehrt!


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Jürgen das war was ich in etwa hören wollte.

In den Vereinen mit eigenen Gewässern wird ja Jährlich oder halbjährig das Gewässer vom Müll befreit da kommt halt Gedanke bei vielen wird doch eh aufgeräumt |uhoh:

Ich bin zwar auch in einem Verein aber wir haben kein eigenes Gewässer. 

Da bleibt die Frage was kann mann tun das ein Umdenken bei uns Angler passiert ???


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Nicht viel...selbst angedrohte Sanktionen dürften ins Leere laufen,sofern man diese Experten nicht inflagranti erwischt.Überleg mal wie oft bzw eher wie wenig an den Kanälen hier generell die allgemeinen Kontrollen stattfinden.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Jose schrieb:


> denkfehler:
> anglermüll deutet nicht zwingend auf "möchtegern-angler".
> an meiner strecke gibts jede menge dieses mülls - ansonsten aber ausschließlich "profi"angler. 99% von denen sogar geprüft.



Also bist du es !!!!!


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nicht viel...selbst angedrohte Sanktionen dürften ins Leere laufen,sofern man diese Experten nicht inflagranti erwischt.Überleg mal wie oft bzw eher wie wenig an den Kanälen hier generell die allgemeinen Kontrollen stattfinden.



Da gebe ich dir recht 
Aber ich will auch keine Angler Polizei wo soll das hinführen


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Es ist doch ein gesellschaftliches Problem, die Leute welche egal wo ihren Müll hinterlassen, sind doch selbst Müll, also das Abfallprodukt/Bodensatz einer Konsumgesellschaft!
Bei denen zu Hause wird es auch entsprechend aussehen, in deren kaputten Köpfen ebenso!

Jürgen


----------



## kernell32 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist doch ein gesellschaftliches Problem, die Leute welche egal wo ihren Müll hinterlassen, sind doch selbst Müll, also das Abfallprodukt/Bodensatz einer Konsumgesellschaft!
> Bei denen zu Hause wird es auch entsprechend aussehen, in deren kaputten Köpfen ebenso!
> 
> Jürgen


Bäm, jetzt legste aber los!
Aber genau so siehts wohl aus.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Und dann immer Ignorieren???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDfGPwFQJNI


----------



## kernell32 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> Und dann immer Ignorieren???


Kommt drauf an was du für ein Typ bist.
Ich persönlich Fang schon mal einen Streit an.
Wenn ich seh das ne Bierbüchse aus nem Cabrio fliegt nutze ich die Karre schonmal als Aschenbecher.
Allerdings nicht unbedingt wenn der Besitzer 210cm gross ist.
Kannst mich Gutmensch nennen, oder auch Bösmensch


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Mir gefällt das hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9OSAX-nla4

Jürgen


----------



## Anthe (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Müll an den Gewässern? Könnte ebenso heissen "MC Doof und Würgerking erkennt man an den Kreuzungen/Ampeln im 3 km Radius"...

Wäre vor 40 Jahren kein Thema gewesen, ich sag es mal so, der "Werteverfall" hat mit bestimmten Faktoren zu tun. Nähere Erörterungen würden wohl hier zu weit gehen oder zur Sperrung führen.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Anthe schrieb:


> Müll an den Gewässern? Könnte ebenso heissen "MC Doof und Würgerking erkennt man an den Kreuzungen/Ampeln im 3 km Radius"...
> 
> Wäre vor 40 Jahren kein Thema gewesen, ich sag es mal so, der "Werteverfall" hat mit bestimmten Faktoren zu tun. Nähere Erörterungen würden wohl hier zu weit gehen oder zur Sperrung führen.



und auch DU bist bei uns Herzlich Wilkommen

Wer den Sarkasmus nicht versteht


----------



## Hezaru (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Ist wohl eine reine Caraktersache.
Bei Tausend Personen sind immer ein paar Arxxxxxxxer dabei.
Ob in der Bevölkerung oder im Verein.
Ich finde es ist nicht schlimmer geworden, nur sensibler.
Den Anglern wird oft genau auf die Finger geschaut und sofort bei der Gemeinde oder sonstwo Angerufen.
 Im Verein ist es so das wir Arbeitsdienste zur Müllbeseitigung eingerichtet haben. An sensiblen Gewässern in Ortschaften, Baggersee mit vielen Badegästen (Partygästen), Naturschutznähe..
Rund 90% ist fremder Müll, grob geschätzt. In Gewässern in der Stadt eher 100%.
Wer bei uns was liegenlässt an sensieblen Gewässern und Erwischt wird hat nichts zu lachen, Jahreskarte weg.
Meiner Meinung nach zurecht.
Stellt euch vor ihr dürft im Naturschutzgebiet Fischen weil die grossen Hechte alle Teichhühner und Rallen und Amp. weghauen (Ist auch oft so). Wenn nicht die kleinste Kleinigkeit
(Kippenstummel etz.) zu beanstanden ist, ist hier gewaltiges Gewässerpotenzial vorhanden.
Zu Gastanglern:
Die sind bei uns pingelichst bedacht nichts zurückzulassen.
 Die Schwxxxx kommen aus unseren eigenen Reihen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



> Zu Gastanglern:
> Die sind bei uns pingelichst bedacht nichts zurückzulassen.
> Die Schwxxxx kommen aus unseren eigenen Reihen.


Das deckt sich eins zu eins mit meinen Beobachtungen, wobei es eher andersrum zu vermuten wäre!

Jürgen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> Und dann immer Ignorieren???



Sagen wir mal so..wir ernten nun verdientermaßen vermehrt die faulen Früchte falsch verstandener Freiheiten und fehlender oder verfallener Werte.Die leck Arxxx Gesellschaft lässt grüssen.

Solange z.B. das wegwerfen einer Kippe von den Ordnungsämtern mit einem Scherzbetrag von 10 €(hier in BO) "geahndet" wird,lachen die Wildsäue auf 2 Beinen auch weiterhin über Regeln.Die Chance erwischt zu werden ist mehr als gering und falls doch, wartet als Bestrafung ein Betrag der den meisten nicht wirklich weh tut..weder in der Geldbörse,noch am Ego.Aber wehe,du rauchst zum wiederholten Male in einer Kneipe

D mag zwar Technologisch zur Weltspitze zählen..der Umgang mit-und untereinander,das einhalten simpelster Regeln und Gepflogenheiten ist jedoch m.M.n. dagegen immer öfter in die Kategorie unterirdisch einzuordnen.

Was willst du als einzelner dagegen unternehmen, ausser das ignorieren als Selbstschutz vor diesem Irrsinn zu praktizieren?


Was den spez.Anglermüll angeht, dürften Vereine mit überschaubaren Gewässern und "familiärer"  Bekanntheitsatmosphäre unter d.Mitgliedern mehr Möglichkeiten haben.Aber gerade dort finden sich wie bereits beschrieben erschreckend viele Schweine aus und in eigenen Reihen..die dann trotzdem irgendwann ihrer eigenen Blödheit Tribut zahlen müssen.Karte futsch.


Aber an Rhein,den Kanalstrecken u.ä. weitläufigen Gewässern scheitert das erwischt werden zumeist.. an purer Streckenlänge,Anonymität aber auch an Banalitäten der Zuständigkeit.Da kannst du überspitzt gesagt zur richtigen Zeit die Schwiegermutter oder deinen fiesen Chef im blauen Müllsack verklappen,ohne daß das irgendwem auffiele

Und die Ertappten reagieren da auch nicht immer mit Einsicht oder Demut..es ist im Grunde egal ob du da in der Buhnenpampa Schwarzangler,Schonzeitignoranten oder angelnde Vermüller auf ihr Tun ansprichst..ohne zus.Hilfe droht da bei Alleingängen-wenn auch gut gemeint- leicht eine Gesichtsschwellung.


----------



## Jose (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so..wir ernten nun verdientermaßen vermehrt die faulen Früchte...




kann ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen:
ohne Trittins dosenpfand sähe es noch übler aus.

was lehrt uns das?


----------



## angler1996 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

das Sero_system wieder einführen:q


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das Sero_system wieder einführen:q



Kannste verjessen  !!! 

Dit muss erst von 'ner Expertenkommission neu erfunden werden.:q

Als Piepel hab ick mir von dem Erlös aus " Lumpen, Flaschen, Altpapier ( und heut' die Knochen nich verjessen, uff diese bin ick janz versessen #6 ) " meen erstet Angelzeuch finanziert. :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Jose schrieb:


> kann ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen:
> ohne Trittins dosenpfand sähe es noch übler aus.
> 
> was lehrt uns das?




Ja.?

Auch ein grünes Huhn,findet mal ein Korn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Jo ******** ist - früher konnt ich überall mein geliebtes Dosenbier kriegen (einfachst zu transportieren, passt locker in Jackentasche), heute läufste Dir die Hacken für ne Dose ab und hast statt dessen Tonnen Plastemüll aus "modernen Flaschen" in den Gewässern und im Meer. Der Einweganteil ist ja keinesfalls gesunken, nur ausgewichen..

Und wenn VerbotsTrittin das Sagen hätte, wärs eh vorbei mit Anglermüll:
Ohne Angler keinen Anglermüll..

Und mit Menschen auch:
Ohne Menschen keinen Menschenmüll....

Schweine gibts  überall - der Prozentsatz ist bei Anglern weder höher noch niedriger als bei anderen Gruppen/Gruppierungen....

Da mehr zu tun und den Schein (den blauen) wegzunehmen, wenn so ein Müllwegschmeisser erwischt wird, und das zu verfolgen, fände ich viel sinnvoller als sich wg. C+R, Prüfung und sonstigen dummen und sinnlosen Schützer/Verbotsregulierungen etc. nen sinnlosen Kopp zu machen..


----------



## BERND2000 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was den spez.Anglermüll angeht, dürften Vereine mit überschaubaren Gewässern und "familiärer" Bekanntheitsatmosphäre unter d.Mitgliedern mehr Möglichkeiten haben.Aber gerade dort finden sich wie bereits beschrieben erschreckend viele Schweine aus und in eigenen Reihen..die dann trotzdem irgendwann ihrer eigenen Blödheit Tribut zahlen müssen.Karte futsch.
> 
> 
> Aber an Rhein,den Kanalstrecken u.ä. weitläufigen Gewässern scheitert das erwischt werden zumeist.. an purer Streckenlänge,Anonymität aber auch an Banalitäten der Zuständigkeit.



Ich habe zwar immer noch nicht gelesen was bei Euch nun viel Müll ist, aber hier liegt nicht viel am Wasser.
An jeder beliebigen Straße liegt mehr.

Du schreibst, es hätte mit Weitläufigkeit zu tun oder der Größe der Mitgliedszahlen..
Das erlebe ich anders, bei 5500 Anglern kennt man sich meist nicht und bei vielleicht 250 km Uferlängen, kann man wohl von weitläufig sprechen.
Liegt da eine Zigarettenschachtel, fällt sie Dier schon von weitem auf.
Wenns da müllfrei ist, schmeißt man auch nichts dort hin, liegt da schon Müll, hat man wohl ein weniger schlechtes Gewissen.

Wenn beschlossen wird, das auch vorgefundener Müll mitzunehmen ist, ist ein Durchgreifen viel einfacher.
Meist wird es immer einen geben, der Jemanden vor Ort bemerkt hatte.
Liegt da später noch etwas, ist der reif der es dort liegen ließ.
Und da Niemand gerne Müll von Fremden entsorgen möchte, passt dann Jeder auf Jeden auf.
Das Ganze ist natürlich leicht, wenn es alles in einer Hand ist, und nicht erst über Anzeigen, Ortnungsämter u.s.w geht.
Was mag einen Angler mehr treffen, 10-100 € Strafe, oder in einer ganzen Region keinen Angelschein mehr zu erhalten.

Das man da bei von größerer Anzahl von Badefreunden besuchten Stellen, ein Auge zukneifen muss sollte auch klar sein.
Die hinterlassen teilweise am Tag Mengen, die man nicht mal eben mitnehmen kann.
Besonders nett ist es dann nach Abi-Feiern wenn die zukünftige Bildungselite feierte u. grillte.
Die schaffen es zwar Getränke und Lebensmittel weit zu transportieren, aber fettiger Müll muss halt ungleich schwerer sein.
 So etwas ist bitter, wenn verständnisvolle Grundstückseigentümer dann auch nochfür die Entsorgung sorgen müssen, da macht man sich keine Feinde mit, wenn das dann auch mal durch Angler gemacht wird. 
 Nein Thomas, bei uns hinterlassen Angler weniger Müll als der Durchschnittsbürger.
Da herrscht hier unter den Anglern wenig Verständnis, für Leute die Ihren Müll vergessen.
Es kommt immer mal vor, das wirklich mal Jemand etwas aus Versehen liegen lässt, aber der Nächste nimmt es dann mit.

Das ist z.B einer der Reibungspunkte, die bei uns zwischen Vereinsanglern (Pächter) und den regional auch berechtigten Bremer Stockanglern bestehen.
(Nicht wenige Stockangler wechseln , auch wegen der Vermüllung dort, später in die Gemeinschaft)


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



> Wenn beschlossen wird das auch vorgefundener Müll mitzunehmen ist, ist ein Durchgreifen leichter.


Das System wird ja von einigen Vereinen so praktiziert!
Ich halte gar nichts davon, mir durch allgemeinen Beschluß auferlegen zu lassen, den Müll anderer ein zu sammeln.
Und wenn ich das nicht tue, schlimmstenfalls meine Angelberechtigung einbüße!
Was mache ich denn als wandernder Spinnfischer, ziehe ich vielleicht einen Bollerwagen mit, um das Gewässer von Müll zu befreien?
Oder als Bootsangler, bin ich dann raus aus der Nummer?
Es spricht nichts dagegen, den Müll freiwillig mit zu nehmen, so wie ich das sowieso häufig mache, nur will ich mich nicht zwingen lassen, den Dreck anderer zu beseitigen!

Jürgen


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. September 2014)

*...immer ein Problem*

Betr. ausschließlich Angler
Hier in unserer Region: Müllaktionen entstehen i.d. Regel durch Hirnaussetzer/Gleichgültigkeit(zu viel Alkoholkonsum) und Nachtansitze( sieht ja niemand wenn ich was wegwerfe) durch Gastangler. Wir haben hier eine spezielle Gruppierung von Anglern("Wanderangler"), denen man leider immer wieder auf die Finger klopfen muss. Wenn man genauer hinschaut, sieht man die Mais, Madendosen, spezielle Alkohol-Flaschen im Schilf, Dickicht, Wiese oder im Wald, die oft sporadisch durch Pflanzenwuchs überwuchert sind.
Gestern wieder 2 Fälle hier gehabt.
Wie immer sollen es dann immer andere sein - nö,nö.
Wir reden hier von 80 Flusskilometern(Genossenschaftsbereich), theoretisch ca 130km(beide Flussseiten/beangelbare Plätze).


----------



## Vanner (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



> Wenn beschlossen wird, das auch vorgefundener Müll mitzunehmen ist, ist ein Durchgreifen viel einfacher.


 
 Bei uns ist das so vorgeschrieben, das vor Angelbeginn der vorhandene Müll an der eigenen Angelstelle einzusammeln ist. Macht du das nicht dann wird es, bei einer evtl. kommenden Kontrolle, als dein Müll angesehen. 
 Groß Angelmüll findet man in meinen Angelrevieren eher selten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Ich sammel auch rumliegenden Müll ein und werfe ihn in den nächsten öffentlichen Mülleimer (da Touri-Wasser, hier vorhanden).

Zudem hab ich immer son kleinen Klappaschenbecher dabei, in dem auch sämtliche abgeschnittenen Schnurreste landen (und wenn se nur 2 cm lang sind).

Zum Müllmitnehmen zwingen lassen würde ich mich aber ebenfalls nicht - schon allein, weil ich so gut wie immer zum Angeln motorrollere und da ab bestimmten Mengen schon gar keine Mitnahmemöglichkeit mehr hätte. 

Da ist der vorhandene Platz maximal für Angelzeug ausgenutzt und bietet ansonsten noch einberechneten Mitnahmeraum für Fisch. Kapazität daher begrenzt und schon gar nicht für die Überreste von Partyhorden-Zusammenkünften ausreichend.

Zum Unterschied zwischen Vereins- und Gastanglern kann ich nix sagen, da sich an den Gastangelgewässern hier so gut wie gar keine Vereinsmitglieder blicken lassen (da miese Melkgewässer - die Vereinstypen bleiben schön an ihrem besseren Exklusivteil; und ob oder wie die da wüten, kann und will ich darum nicht beurteilen). Die Gastangler scheinen sich aber müllmäßig einigermaßen zu beherrschen.

Reinen Anglermüll sieht man hier daher recht wenig - beim Touri-Grill-Partymüll siehts dagegen anders aus. Den werf ich aber auch in die vorhandenen öffentlichen Mülleimer, wenn ich dran vorbeilatsche. 

Sofern es sich um bewältigbare Mengen handelt, das hat halt auch irgendwo Grenzen. Da geb ich dann halt am Eiskiosk Bescheid (wenn der denn bei meiner Heimfahrt  dann aufhaben sollte, je nach Jahreszeit), dann können die da bei der Gemeinde anrufen. Mehr kann ich dann auch nicht mehr machen.

Ich bin ja allgemein echt nicht für krasse Regelungen beim Angeln, aber bei Vermüllung hört der Spaß IMO komplett auf. Da find ich: Wer da sauigelt und erwischt wird, sollte ne Weile lang seinen blauen Schein entzogen bekommen und zudem noch kräftig Entsorgungskosten blechen.

Denn zweifellos zuordenbarer Anglermüll (Schnüre, Vorfachpackungen etc.) ist nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner.

Da hängen die sich dann dran auf - für die sind drei Vorfachpäckchen und 50 cm Schnur von der ideologischen Gewichtung her deutlich relevanter als ne Tonne Grillkram vom letzten Abifest (da Angeln für die per se komplett abschaffungswert ist).

Da eben zweifelsfrei Anglern zuordenbar - und eine für die Typen optimale Gelegenheit, weiter am Angler-Ast zu sägen.

Da wird dann nur das gesehen, was auch gesehen werden SOLL. Ansonsten würden Sauffestreste ja mit gleicher Vehemenz angeprangert werden.

Anglermüll ist daher ein Fall, in dem ich wirklich sage: Das muss echt nicht sein und schädigt vom Ansehen her die ganze Anglerschaft.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Das vorgeschriebene mitnehmen bereits vorgefundenen Mülls ist zwar die einfachste aber auch ungeschickeste Variante.

Gab es in meinem alten Verein auch,existiere allerdings nur auf dem Papier.Praktisch traute sich da nämlich keiner an die Umsetzung.
Eben genau wegen der von Jürgen bereits angesprochenen Lücken und Ungerechtigkeiten in dieser Variante.

Dann läufts echt bald auf eine Dummenregentschaft hinaus,da die Klugen zu oft nachgegeben haben.

Womit ich dagegen sehr wohl einverstanden wäre,wären Gewässerordnungen die bereits im Vorfeld eine potent.Vermüllung begrenzen.Verbot von Einwegverpackungen bei Maden,Würmern oder auch Maisdosen.
Was nicht mitgebracht wird,kann hinterher auch nicht "vergessen"werden.


----------



## Vanner (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Ob bei uns jemals was kommen würde wenn man den Müll nicht entsorgt? Keine Ahnung, hab ich auch noch nie was von gehört. Kontrollen sind ja eh eher Mangelware.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. September 2014)

*AW: ...immer ein Problem*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Gestern wieder 2 Fälle hier gehabt.
> Wie immer sollen es dann immer andere sein - nö,nö.



 Na ja, klingt ja so als wenn Ihr es auch recht gut im Griff habt. Ich denke Du hast Strecke gemacht oder ?
 2 Fälle sind Dier aufgestoßen und selbst versteckte Flaschen finden Beachtung.
 Den "Normalfall" vermülllte Ufer scheint es bei euch eben auch gar nicht mehr zu geben.#6

 Möglicherweise hat uns Nieders. mit den Fischereibezirken geschickt in die organisatorische Verantwortung genommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das System wird ja von einigen Vereinen so praktiziert!
> Ich halte gar nichts davon, mir durch allgemeinen Beschluß auferlegen zu lassen, den Müll anderer ein zu sammeln.
> Und wenn ich das nicht tue, schlimmstenfalls meine Angelberechtigung einbüße!
> Was mache ich denn als wandernder Spinnfischer, ziehe ich vielleicht einen Bollerwagen mit, um das Gewässer von Müll zu befreien?
> ...


 
 Wie gesagt, es geht nur mit vernünftigen Fingerspitzengefühl.
 Der Bootsangler nimmt halt das mit, was er erreicht, jeder Spinnfischer ein wenig und wenn es ganz heftig kommt muss halt eine Info raus um eine Anzeige oder einen Arbeitsdienst zu machen.
 Dann aber ist die Info um so wichtiger.

 Auch bei uns, hält man gar nichts davon, sich durch allgemeinen Beschluß auferlegen zu lassen, den Müll anderer ein zu sammeln.
Und wenn ich das nicht tue, schlimmstenfalls meine Angelberechtigung einbüße!
Darum mögen sie nun die Verursacher  um so weniger und wer will schon nicht gemocht werden.


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das hier:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9OSAX-nla4
> 
> Jürgen



Ähnliches habe ich mir dieses Jahr auch gegönnt, als ich beim nächtlichen Spinnfischen am Kanal einem Niederländischen Reederer seine Raviolidose und die Chipstüte zurück auf den Kahn geworfen habe, als dieser an einer Spuntwand halt gemach hatte. Allerdings hat es dieser nicht mitbekommen... Für die meisten gilt einfach: Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.

Gerade Masidosen und CO werden ja auch oft geschickt verteckt, in Baumstümpfe gestopft oder ähnliches. Macht ja fast mehr Mühe als diese einfach wieder einzupacken...


----------



## Riesenangler (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Da wächst mir immer fast ein drittes Ei, wenn ich sehe wie sich so Manche " Sportsfreunde" im Zusammenhang mit Müll hier verhalten. Es ist doch nicht so schwer, seine Madendose, Wurmschachtel und ähnliches wieder mitzunehmen. Ich räume des öfteren den Müll der anderen mit weg und werfen ihn dann in einen öffentlichen Papierkorb. Auch diese Lagerfeuerreste, nerven mich total. Nicht nur das bei Waldbrandwarnstufe 3-5 ein Feuerchen gemacht wird, nein man schafft es ja nicht mal seine Hinterlassenschaft, ordentlich abzulöschen, geschweige denn wieder mitzunehmen. Das ist im höchsten Maße verantwortungslos und Lebensgefährlich zu gleich. Wenn man denn wenigsten ein Feuerloch machen würde und einen Löscheimer mit Wasser gleich daneben zu stehen hat, aber selbst das ist zuviel verlangt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Die Müllsau macht sich weder an bevorzugten Getränken noch an Herkunft der Müllsau aus - ist universal vertreten..

Zur Klarstellung, um Diskussionen zu vermeiden, die zu Punkten führen.

Entsprechende Beiträge gelöscht.


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise hat uns Nieders. mit den Fischereibezirken geschickt in die organisatorische Verantwortung genommen.


Eigentlich nicht ! Geschieht aus freien Stücken(privat), da in den Leitfäden für NDS-FA im Grunde nix von Müll-Kontrollen aufgeführt ist.
Verstärkte Hinweise auf den Müll, verstehen sich natürlich von selbst #6 .


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Den "Normalfall" vermülllte Ufer scheint es bei euch eben auch gar nicht mehr zu geben.#6


Was ist ein Normalfall? Gibt es den ? 
Mülltüte mit allerlei + Flaschen im Gebüsch reichen.
Oft sieht man das Debakel erst im Winter, wenn der Grünbewuchs zurück geht.
So katastrophal wie teilw. an den Ufern von Spaniens Ebro sieht es hier aber nicht aus.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

@Riesenangler

Ich hatte letztes Jahr 2x den Fall das die den Grill für 7.90€ von der Tanke gleich mit dagelassen hatten.

Glut hätte noch locker für Folienkartoffeln und T-Bone Steak gereicht.:banghead:


----------



## BERND2000 (28. September 2014)

*AW: ...immer ein Problem*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Wie an manchen Ufern Spaniens sieht es natürlich hier nicht aus.


 
 Da denke ich an den Ebro, was ein Müll den ich dort Ende der 90er erlebte.
 Was da alles so einfach hingeschmissen wurde unglaublich...
 Na ja als wir dann schon aus Langerweile begannen, da mal eben an einzelnen Stellen etliche Säcke voll ein zu sammeln das peinliche Erwachen.
*Die vielen Bierdosen kamen halt meist aus Deutschland und Österreich*.
 Auf einigen Stellen mochten wir schon nicht mehr angeln, die sahen einer Mülldeponie sehr ähnlich.


 Wir haben dann halt jeden Tag das Boot vollgemacht und dafür gab es dann halt extra Sprit oder mal etwas anderes.


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Lol, 2 Doofe ein Gedanke  . Die Beispiele vom Ebro hatte ich eben auch noch gerade hinzugefügt.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> *Die vielen Bierdosen kamen halt meist aus Deutschland und Österreich*.


Ansonsten lass uns diesbezügl. per PN weiter austauschen.
Nicht das das wieder falsch verstanden wird und sich Leute falsch angesprochen fühlen :g ....Betr. Fakten über Ebro Spanien... Herkunft Deutschland Österreich ist rassistisch....


----------



## Maddy1976 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Hallo zusammen,

Müll von Sportfreunden ist aktuell nicht unser Problem, wir haben an den stark frequentierten Gewässern von der / den Gemeinden Mülltonnen aufgestellt bekommen, seit dem klappt das ganz gut...

Viel mehr macht uns Sperrmüll, Bauschutt und dergleichen echt zu schaffen... Dieses Jahr musste unser Bauhof (die Gemeinde) gefühlt schon einen 7m3 Container voll abholen...

Verstehe sowas nicht, und das zumal die Entsorgung solcher Sachen KOSTENFREI ist, entweder man bringt es zur Deponie oder holt sich nen Sperrmülltermin....

Erst Samstag haben wir bei einem kleinen Arbeitseinsatz ein Fahrrad aus dem Weiher gezogen... Wahrscheinlich geklaut, nach Hause gefahren und versenkt! :r|gr:

GRRRRR

SG
Maddy


----------



## uhitz (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

War zwar nicht beim angeln, aber zu meiner noch aktiveren Zeit bei der Wasserwacht (sowas wie die DLRG für die dies nicht anders kennen) und meiner dortigen Aktivität als Taucher hab ich auch schon einiges gesehen das im Wasser rumliegt. Wobei ich eher den Eindruck hatte dass an "Angelplätzen" rel. sauber ist.
Schlimmer sind Bereiche in der Nähe zu Badestränden/-wiesen und der Weg von diesen zu irgendwelchen Inseln usw.
Von Kanälen will ich hier gar nicht erst anfangen...
Ok, eine Steigerung zu dem Fahrrad: haben in einem Kanal zur Energiegewinnung (der von Elektrozäunen umschlossen ist) ein Auto gefunden, welches - wie sich nach der Bergung herausstellte - geklaut und dann whh versenkt wurde...


----------



## phirania (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Maddy1976 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Müll von Sportfreunden ist aktuell nicht unser Problem, wir haben an den stark frequentierten Gewässern von der / den Gemeinden Mülltonnen aufgestellt bekommen, seit dem klappt das ganz gut...
> 
> ...



War das Licht noch an am Fahrrad...?


----------



## wusel345 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Der hintere Mantel sieht, vom Profil her, auch noch gut aus.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



uhitz schrieb:


> War zwar nicht beim angeln, aber zu meiner noch aktiveren Zeit bei der Wasserwacht (sowas wie die DLRG für die dies nicht anders kennen) und meiner dortigen Aktivität als Taucher hab ich auch schon einiges gesehen das im Wasser rumliegt. Wobei ich eher den Eindruck hatte dass an "Angelplätzen" rel. sauber ist.
> Schlimmer sind Bereiche in der Nähe zu Badestränden/-wiesen und der Weg von diesen zu irgendwelchen Inseln usw.
> Von Kanälen will ich hier gar nicht erst anfangen...
> Ok, eine Steigerung zu dem Fahrrad: haben in einem Kanal zur Energiegewinnung (der von Elektrozäunen umschlossen ist) ein Auto gefunden, welches - wie sich nach der Bergung herausstellte - geklaut und dann whh versenkt wurde...


 
 So etwas hat halt auch Tradition.
 Im kleinen geht es dann um Müll durch Angler, im großen um versenkten Atommüll, Munition, Industrieabwässer,ganze Bohrinseln u.v.m.
 Ich denke in einem Angelforum reicht es, das bei dem Müll durch Angler zu belassen.

 Ich bleibe bei dem was ich halt vor Ort erlebe und das ist schon vorbildlich wie sich da fast alle Angler bei uns benehmen.
 Hier sind wir halt Pächter, die keinen Ärger mit Verpächtern und Behörden wünschen, denen Müll am Wasser, aber auch einfach nicht gefällt.
 Da trennt man sich gerne auch mal von den Verursachern. 

 Das mag da wo Angler nur einen Schein kaufen anders sein.
 Der Einzelne bekommt den Ärger dann halt weniger mit oder ab.


----------



## phirania (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

So was holen wir immer wieder aus uneren Gewässern....#q#q


----------



## uhitz (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

War ja nur ein kleiner Exkurs 

ich finde es nur manchmal ziemlich Schade wie man teilweise als Gastangler mit Tageskarte gleich als Dreckschwein behandelt wird, musste mir bei Kontrollen oft anhören: "Den Müll räumt ihr aber schon noch weg" oder wenn man gerade am Aufbauen ist: "Den Platz aber dann wieder sauber verlassen" Fühlte mich schonmal fast gestalkt als einer meinte er hat sich meinen Namen gemerkt und falls er später was findet dann gibts Ärger#t

Wobei ich das ziemlich kindisch finde, zumal ich die Mülltüten in meinem Rucksack ganz oben habe und sofort alles in einer solchen verschwindet und ich sogar meine Kippenstummel nicht wie meist übrig durch die Gegend pfeffere sondern diese schön "ausdrehe" und einsacke. Da fühlt man sich nicht wirklich willkommen, auch wenn sicher ein paar Schweine rumlaufen, aber an einem Platz an dem nichts rumliegt ausser eine Tüte mit Müll drinnen sollte doch schonmal ein Anzeichen sein dass man zumindest gewillt ist alles sauber zu halten.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Danke!!!!!!!!

ich möchte diesen |bla: beenden!!!! ihr habt alle gefickt !!!!!


 Wenn Blödheit den Menschen in den Selbstmord treiben könnte, wäre Überbevölkerung und deren Müll wahrscheinlich kein Thema mehr auf dieser Welt.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> Danke!!!!!!!!
> 
> ich möchte diesen |bla: beenden!!!! ihr habt alle gefickt !!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Oh bitte, wir hatten Spaß
 Möglicherweise wäre es Deine Aufgabe als T.E gewesen das Ganze in deinem Sinne zu lenken.

 Was wolltest Du uns mit Deinen so langen und verständlichen Kurztexten den nun sagen.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



> Danke!!!!!!!!
> 
> ich möchte diesen |bla: beenden!!!! ihr habt alle gefickt !!!!!
> 
> ...


war das jetzt eine selbst Reflexion ?


----------



## Onkelfester (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> Danke!!!!!!!!
> 
> ich möchte diesen |bla: beenden!!!! ihr habt alle gefickt !!!!!
> 
> ...



OK. Neue Regel! Erst posten, dann trinken!
Schleien Jäger, du hast die Reihenfolge durcheinander gebracht!


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Gutes Beispiel für so manchen Angler & sonstige Gewässerbesucher |rolleyes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NswSP0Hrh9Q


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> Danke!!!!!!!!
> 
> ich möchte diesen |bla: beenden!!!! ihr habt alle gefickt !!!!!
> 
> ...



ährlisch, du hast "diesen |bla:" gestartet, wir haben alle gefickt, du wohl nicht.
und was blödheit und deren folgen betrifft, dann hätte sich dein thema aus selbigen gründen erledigt. 
müll gibts allerdings. erledigt hast du dich selber.
[glück ist, nicht mein revier]


----------



## Knispel (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/...rmuellen-naturschutzgebiet-39037682.bild.html


----------



## strignatz (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Das erste Bild sieht mir eher nach Vollidioten aus, die dort mit Pavillon gefeiert haben... Da reicht aber schon eine Köderdose ( was natürlich auch eine absolute Sauerei ist) und schon ist der Angler schuld... Ist einfach nur schei**e sowas...


----------



## Knispel (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



strignatz schrieb:


> Das erste Bild sieht mir eher nach Vollidioten aus, die dort mit Pavillon gefeiert haben... Da reicht aber schon eine Köderdose ( was natürlich auch eine absolute Sauerei ist) und schon ist der Angler schuld... Ist einfach nur schei**e sowas...



Damit siehst du einmal, wie leichte es ist, Angler von Gewässern auszuschließen und ein Angelverbot zu erreichen. Ich kippe Nachts mehrfach etwas Müll ab, lege eine leere Madendose dazu und schon beginnt der Lauf der Dinge ....


----------



## zokker (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Dumme, infame Anschuldigung gegen Angler. Wer weiß was daran überhaupt wahr ist.


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Und der hier vertreibt die Müllwegwerfenden Schwarzangler...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmrZ0yPf9qw


----------



## Angelgott_79 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Da hat der Marcus völlig Recht, das geht so nicht !!
Aufräumen, auch wenn es einem NICHT gehört, würde jedem von uns weiterhelfen für die Zukunft an unseren Gewässern !!
Petri Heil Wagi


----------



## phirania (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Angelgott_79 schrieb:


> Da hat der Marcus völlig Recht, das geht so nicht !!
> Aufräumen, auch wenn es einem NICHT gehört, würde jedem von uns weiterhelfen für die Zukunft an unseren Gewässern !!
> Petri Heil Wagi



Na denn mal Willkommen im Board.#h
Machst dich ja direkt unendbehrlich.....
Bist auch gerne eingeladen bei uns am Gewässer mit auf zuräumen.....


----------



## Angelgott_79 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

|wavey: Ja tach auch #h
Stimmt, die Welt hat nur auf mich gewartet (..ironie) 

Nein aber mal im Ernst, ich denke man kann seinen Müll wohl wegräumen und auch Kippen in einen mitgebrachten Ascher entsorgen.
Was mir ebenfalls fürchterlich auf den Zylinder geht ist die Tatsache, dass Leute im Forellenpuff meinen von A...wie Angelschnur, bis Z wie...Zwillingshaken wirklich alles rumliegenlassen zu müssen nach dem Angeln. #q

Die armen Viecher von Enten fressen teilweise den Kram und kriechen dann mit Schnur im Mund durch die Gegend und verrecken elendig !!

Solchen leuten wünsche ich auch mal nen Haken im Spinat beim essen :g

Nichts für ungut, aber bei dem Thema kann einem schonmal der Ar... platzen |rolleyes
Viele Grüße an Alle, der........


----------



## thanatos (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Was nützt die ganze Aufregerei,das Müllpack ändern wir ohnehin nicht,kenne sogar Typen die extra Müll von zuhause mit bringen um Entsorgungskosten zu sparen 
 für einen hab ich mal drei Säcke von den kommunalen
 Badestränden mit genommen und von Sonntag zu Montag
 nachts vor die Haustür gekippt :q (er wußte woher das Zeug stammte ,denn sein Dreck war auch dabei) #6
 Es war ein Mordsgaudi ,-Anzeige bei der Polizei,Beschwerde
 beim Vereinsvorstand  ein mächtiges Trara 
 Hat es ihn geändert ;+ leider nicht die Bohne :c


----------



## Angelgott_79 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Aufjedenfall geile Aktion....respekt #6


----------



## Angelgott_79 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

*Das Gesicht hätte ich jedenfalls gern gesehen  *


----------



## wusel345 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Letztes Jahr im Spätsommer kontrollierte ich an einem unserer Seen. Schon von weitem sah ich ein Biwakzelt, dass fast den gesammten Weg zum zweiten See einnahm. Bin hin zu den vier "Jungs" und habe sie höflich gebeten, das Zelt doch etwas anders zu stellen. Sofort wurde dieses in die Tat umgesetzt, doch was ich dann gesehen habe verschlug mir fast die Sprache. Am Angelplatz stand ein mittelgroßer Grill mit viel leckerem Essbaren, daneben ein Tisch mit Flaschen. Halt alles, was das Herz begehrte. Doch: überwiegend Wodka und viel essbaren Speisen. Nach Kontrolle ihrer Papiere ging ich weiter, kam aber nach einiger Zeit wieder an ihnen vorbei. Nach einem kurzen Schnack wurde ich von ihnen eingeladen, mitzuessen und man bot mir Getränke an, was ich gerne annahm. Das Essen, nicht die Alkoholika (musste ja noch fahren). 

Ich dachte noch bei  mir, wie sieht es hier wohl morgenfrüh aus. Am nächsten morgen kurz nach 11 war ich wieder am See, die "Jungs" waren wieder weg und von ihnen lag *KEIN* Stück Müll mehr herum. Der Platz sah aus wie geleckt. So lobe ich mir das und habe dann auch nichts dagegen, wenn Angelkollegen es sich mal richtig gemütlich machen. 

Wie ihr seht, es geht auch anders.


----------



## Angelgott_79 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

So soll es sein, so kann es bleiben............. so hab ich es mir gewünscht 
Cool, gibt auch ordentliche Schweine :m


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

In der Stadt liegt reichlich Müll an und in den Gewässern herum.
Ich hab diese Woche eine brütende Gans an einem der Alsterkanäle fotographiert.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich dachte noch bei  mir, wie sieht es hier wohl morgenfrüh aus. Am nächsten morgen kurz nach 11 war ich wieder am See, die "Jungs" waren wieder weg und von ihnen lag *KEIN* Stück Müll mehr herum. Der Platz sah aus wie geleckt. So lobe ich mir das und habe dann auch nichts dagegen, wenn Angelkollegen es sich mal richtig gemütlich machen.
> 
> Wie ihr seht, es geht auch anders.



Sollte ja eigentlich der Normalfall sein #6
Bei uns funzt das weningstens mittlerweile auch .

Woanders nehme ich teilweise noch den schxxx von anderen mit.
Ich weiß auch nicht wo das Problem liegt seinen Müll einfach wieder mitzunehmen und Zuhause endsprechend zu 
endsorgen.#c


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

http://youtu.be/L_2huoVRLTY

Passt denke ich mal hier rein.


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Die Küken der Hamburger Ghettogans sind heute geschlüpft.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF9dHxbDa5w 

Auf dem 2. Bild hat jemand sich etwas cooles mit Müll einfallen lassen.

Die Bushaltestelle hatte für einen Tag eine Sitzgelegenheit.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

danke fürs dabei sein !!!!

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/L_2huoVRLTY
> 
> Passt denke ich mal hier rein.



Nicht nur Olli !!!!

Wir alle !!!!

Wir wollen alle |kopfkrat


----------



## Angelgott_79 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Wer ist Olli ?? |rolleyes
Wer ist alle ? :vik:


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Angelgott_79 schrieb:


> Wer ist Olli ?? |rolleyes
> Wer ist alle ? :vik:



zieh dir das Video rein!!!!!!!!!! moin olli reicht 

Ich Du Wir alle müssen was tun


Gruß
Marcus|kopfkrat


----------



## ollidaiwa (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Hi,

ich wollte hier mal zeigen was die Tage so alles in Hamburger Gewässern rumschwimmt.
Die Binden sind nicht nur die paar die auf dem Foto zu sehen sind sondern schwimmen auf hunderten von Metern herum.
Ob das etwas mit dem kürzlichem Ausbaggern des Kanals zutun hat kann ich nur vermuten.
Weiß da zufällig jemand etwas drüber?


----------



## ollidaiwa (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

und heute konnte ich zugucken wie am Eilbekkanal nach versunkenen Schätzen getaucht wurde.


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Um mal wieder das Thema der Gewässerverschmutzung nach oben zu schieben und natürlich weil ich diesen Dreck nicht ertrage, habe ich heute in einem kleinem Abschnitt von nur ca. 4 Metern des Hamburger Osterbekkanals neben den üblichen Flaschen, Plastiktüten und Dosen, schätzungsweise 100 gebrauchte, auf dem Grund dümpelnde Damenhygieneartikel aus dem Wasser gezogen.
 Und der Kanal ist noch etliche Meter länger an denen es auch nicht besser aussieht.
 Da bekommt man doch richtig Appetit auf ein leckeres Hamburger Zander - oder Barschfillet, oder?




 In einer Mail der Stadtreinigung heißt es:


_Wir werden uns innerhalb von drei Arbeitstagen um die Entsorgung der Verschmutzung kümmern, sofern sich die Fläche in unserem Verantwortungsbereich befindet. _ 
_Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Stadtreinigung Hamburg Verschmutzungen auf privatem Grund nicht entsorgen darf. Weiterhin sind wir nicht befugt, entsprechende Handlungsaufforderungen gegenüber dem Grundstückseigentümer auszusprechen. _ 


 Ich frag jetzt mal in die Runde hier: sind Firmengelände die einen offenen Zugang zum Wasser haben oder ist der Grund eines Gewässers „privater Grund“?


 Ich finde es übrigens arm, dass jeder Fußballthread hier im Board mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt als dieser!


Leider macht sich mein Tourettesyndrom wieder bemerkbar und deswegen muss ich jetzt Schluss machen.


 weiterhin Pfrohe Fingsten


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

hier nochmal zum auffrischen:


----------



## Fin (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

@ollidaiwa echt kein schöner anblick! da kann ich ja schon fast froh sein das in unserem elbabschnitt hier und auch mal was rumliegt, aber diese mengen....​


----------



## thomas1602 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Krass Oli was bei euch so rumliegt, da will ich mich nicht mher über unsere Zustände hier aufregen, das is kein Vergleich. 

Durch 2 organisierte Umwelttage im Jahr ( 1x Pflicht für Angler) an denen auch vile anderen Dresdner teilnehmen, sehen unsere Gewässerufer eigentlich ganz gut aus. Müll liegt immer rum, aber nicht mal Ansatzweise so schlimm wie bei dir.


----------



## Forellenberti (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Hallo,

wie genau die Rechtslage bei Gewässern ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber bei Privatgrundstücken kann meiner Meinung nach schon dazu aufgefordert werden Müll zu entsorgen.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Relgna (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Ich habe bisher an jedem Angelplatz Müll gefunden in Form von Kronkorken, Kippen, Tempo, Holzkohle , und da ich immer der Meinung bin das dieser Müll mir angekreidet werden kann nehme ich alles mit, damit kann ich inzwischen gut mit leben,  man kann sich ja nicht immer nuraufregen.
Schade ist es auf jedenfall auch hier das man sich nicht an die Regeln und Gesetze hält.


----------



## Forellenberti (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Holzkohle ist ja das kleinste Übel. Reines Naturprodukt!|evil:


----------



## spezi.aale (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

2x  desperados 
1x becks ice, verpackungen...

2x zerbrochene Flaschen
Taschentücher, tüten, köderboxen etc.





Was andere da lassen, mach ich dann gerne weg. 
Die Mülltonne ist ja auch zuweit weg, mit nur 500 meter. #d


----------



## AndiHam (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Die Dreckschleudern, die sich an unseren Gewässern so herumtreiben, schaffen es komischerweise locker ihren ganzen Krempel ans Wasser zu schleppen, aber nicht die paar Gramm Müll wieder mitzunehmen.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Ohne Worte.. wird wohl nicht von Anglern gewesen sein, CapriSonne spricht für mich für Schulausflug oder so etwas, umso schlimmer wenn man bedenkt, dass Schulklassen oder Jugendgruppen sowie Kinderausfluege zumeist in elterlicher Begleitung oder sonstiger erwachsener Betreuung/Begleitung erfolgen. 

Hat mir wirklich die Laune verdorben, zumal ich kurz darauf an einem Gewässer anderenorts war und dort perfekte Sauberkeit vorfand sowie Natur pur (sogar eine Kreuzotter gesehen).

Schade, dass es so nicht überall läuft. 

Besten Gruß








Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollidaiwa (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Tag,

ich habe heute nochmal knietief in der scheixxe gestanden (besser gesagt im Osterbekkanal) und wieder so einiges aus dem Wasser gezogen.
Das Gute: ich brauchte für heute Mittag keinen Fisch mehr zu angeln und auszunehmen.
Sauer eingelegt war er auch schon.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



Aalredl schrieb:


> ...
> Nichtsdestotrotz ist es nur ein Bruchteil - http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/kultur/weltweit/sendungen/schmutzfluss100.html
> 
> @Jose: das Phänomen kenne ich nur zu gut, dann sollen sie lieber den "biomüll" liegen lassen, als das ganze noch mit plastik zu umhüllen... ich wäre froh wenn es bei uns Hundebeutelspender geben würde!
> ...



Das Volk scheint mir ja ehrlich gesagt dumm, dass die Erde wackelt, nachdem ich diese Doku im Fernsehen schon gesehen habe. Wenn ich nicht einmal in der Lage bin zu begreifen, wie der Zusammenhang ist, zwischen dem was ich gerade tue und wie ich lebe?
Unfassbar, selbst wenn die politischen Führer und Eliten sich dafür nicht interessieren, dürfte das niemals so aussehen, wenn man dort ansatzweise intelligenter wäre, als ein Affe im Wald.
Helf mir mal bitte einer auf die Sprünge(der sich dort auskennt) wo mein Denkfehler liegt.|kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> ich habe heute nochmal knietief in der scheixxe gestanden (besser gesagt im Osterbekkanal) und wieder so einiges aus dem Wasser gezogen.
> Das Gute: ich brauchte für heute Mittag keinen Fisch mehr zu angeln und auszunehmen.
> Sauer eingelegt war er auch schon.



Und laufen die Gummis noch. :q


----------



## ollidaiwa (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

_der "Ardea cinerea" (siehe Bild) kommt ursprünglich _aus den milderen und südlichen Regionen Europas und Asiens.
Er ernährt sich von kleineren Fischen, Fröschen, Molchen, Schlangen und Wasserinsekten. Er frisst auch Ratten und Schermäuse.
Seinen deutschen Namen "Reiher" erhielt er allerdings erst nachdem er mehrfach im Dreck stehend, mit einer andauernden Flatulenz am Hamburger Osterbekkanal beobachtet wurde.


----------



## ollidaiwa (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwSxLdHlPl8


----------



## wusel345 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Jau, man sollte eigentlich nichts mehr essen, denn alles hat irgendwelche Schadstoffe aufgenommen. Ob Salat, Gemüse oder Tiere.

Also Leute, sauft euch satt. ABER HALT: das sind ja auch Stoffe drin, die schädlich sind. Was nun??? Vielleicht kann man ja wirklich von Luft und Liebe leben, wird aber schwierig werden.,


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Müll an unseren Gewässern*

Moin,

ich fand mal interessant zu wissen, dass Dorschköpfe und Gräten zu Tiefkühfertigprodukten für den menschlichen Verzehr verarbeitet werden.
Das man ein paar Kilo Aale fangen muss um Fischpellets für ein Kilo Pangasius zu bekommen.
 Welche giftigen Chemikalien im Fischfutter und anschließend im Fisch selber sind.
 Auch die Auswirkungen bei Massentierhaltung von Fischen kann man sich ruhig mal angucken.
 Keine Ahnung was solche Kommentare dazu sollen!!??
Na ja, irgendwie müssen ja 3500 Beiträge zusammen kommen.


----------

